# Ecogear SX40 Colour Range



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys

I absolutely love using SX40's now and intend to get the whole colour range, over time 

The last couple nights I have gone to the trouble of cut and pasting them from the Ecogear site onto an A4 document in Windows Works.

I have added all the colour codes and some of the names on the sheet and have each and every Lure as part of the 2007 range.

It has come up great with 26 colours in all as part of the 2007 series. 

I intend laminating a few and cut them out to fit in the bottom of my tackle trays, so I can easily identify them if need be.

So if any of you want a copy just pm me an email address and I'll send a copy to you to print from.  

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Up untill recently i haven't used sx40's with any success but in the last three weeks they have come into there own, unfortunalty i have also lost three of them in the last three weeks OUCH. But i love the newish red colour and the gold with brown back.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey just dont limit yourself to sx-40's

I have great success with the sx-48 too and recently bought a mw72f which have been good for pike and Tailor. Ecogear has a great range in a lot of different sizes. Wouldn't mind giving the 125's a go, just have to get over the $28 price tag on them.


----------



## mullet gut (Apr 25, 2006)

What species are you targetting? I have had an SX40 for some time and caught a few bream but not much to speak of ... had better success on Tawadi and TMC surface lures, legendary on bream early morning.
What am I doing wrong with the SX40??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

The SX 60s are just as effective as the 40s and will dive a fair bit deeper. I have caught bream and snapper in 15 to 18 feet of water.

As Red says, Ya need to go slooooooow. just fast enough so that the lure is only just starting to work. Any faster than that is way too fast IMHO


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh yeah,

River 2 Sea have a SX 60 lookalike that will dive even deeper. They seem to work just as well as the 60s and about 2/3 price


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> mullet gut said:
> 
> 
> > What am I doing wrong with the SX40??
> ...


Dead slow is the best and as Red mentioned you have to be in the zone.

I fished this morning at Diamond Head, the water depth was either 4 feet deep or 9 - 18 feet deep. I did not catch fish this morning on the SX40's  . Purely because both the depths were not suitable for the lure.

At 4 feet deep the lure is dragging across the bottom and at 9 - 18 feet deep the lure is in mid water range which is way too deep for it.

I have had most success with them fishing in estuarys where the average depth is 6 feet and working the lure dead slow by either trolling or casting, however when casting I put a few complete stops and jerks into the retrieve.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

some sx40 on ebay for about $10 each +post finishes about 7pm


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sometimes it can just be the colour choice (see trip reports spot x). Spot PB has holes 5m or 15foot deep (fish on the sounder at 4m mark) the red SX40 or the solid grey with yellow back work great fish after fish comes out, put the purple or clear ones on not even a bit. It goes the same for other lures the berkley frenzy which dive to 3m work the same a blue one this works the best rainbow colour got a couple.

Steer clear of the kokoda SX40 copies they just don't seem to work have got a couple of fish on them but put a SX in the same spot and hang on.

For hand winding i retrieve on a slow wind, every third wind i give it around a 30cm rod tip jerk then pause just your a second then start winding again, trolling as Red and Mick said sloooooowwww.

Cheers Dave


----------

